# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  ساعات الصفاء

## سطوع الحق

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ساعات الصفاء
الوقت رأس مال الإنسان، وساعات العمر هي أنفس ما عني بحفظه. فنحن نعيش في زمن محدود، ليل ونهار يتعاقبان بانتظام، ليس يطغى أحدهما على الآخر، وحياة مقسمة تقسيماً محدوداً، صباً فشباباً، فكهولةً، فشيخوخةً.
ولكل قسم عمل خاص لا يليق أن يعمل في غيره، كالزرع إذا فات أوانه لم يصح أن يزرع في غيره. ثم إن هذه الحياة محدودة؛ فإذا جاء الأجل فلا مفر من الموت. وما فات من الزمن لا يعود؛ فالصبا إذا فات فات أبداً، والشباب إذا مر مر أبداً، والزمن المفقود لا يعود أبداً.
ثم إن الزمن هو المادة الخام للإنسان كالخشب الخام في يد النجار، والحديد الخام في يد الحداد، فكل يستطيع أن يصوغ من زمنه - بتوفيق اللَّه - حياة طيبة مليئة بالجد وجلائل الأعمال، كما أن الإنسان يستطيع أن يصوغ من زمنه حياة سيئة، مليئة بالكسل، والخمول وسيِّيء الأعمال.
فكل ساعة من ساعات عمرك قابلة لأن تضع فيها حجراً يزداد به صرح مجدك ارتفاعاً، ويقطع به قومك في السعادة باعاً أو ذراعاً.
فإن كنت حريصاً على أن يكون لك المجد الأسمى، ولقومك السعادة العظمى_ فدع الراحة جانباً، واجعل بينك وبين اللهو حاجباً؛ فالحكيم الخبير من يقدر الوقت حق قدره، ولا يتخذه وعاءً لأبخس الأشياء، وأسخف الكلام، ويعلم أنه من أجلِّ ما يصان عن الإهمال والإضاعة، ويقصره على المساعي الحميدة التي ترضي اللَّه، وتنفع الناس.
وإذا أرجعنا البصر في تاريخ النوابغ الذين رفعوا للحكمة لواءً - وجدناهم يبخلون بأوقاتهم أن يصرفوا شيئاً منها في غير درس، أو بحث، أو تحرير، أو عمل يعود على الإنسان بالفائدة في دينه، أوصحته، أو دنياه عموماً.
والذي يُرادُ الإشارة إليه ههنا هو اغتنام ساعات الصفاء التي هي من أعظم ما ينبغي للعاقل البحثُ عنه، واقتناصُه، والعضُّ عليه بالنواجذ.
وساعات الصفاء في حياة الإنسان لا تقتصر على جانب مُعَيّنٍ فحسب، بل تمتد إلى أمور عدة، فتشمل لحظاتِ المناجاة، واقتناصَ لذائذها؛ فإذا فتح على الإنسان في ذلك فليبادرْ إليه، وليجمعْ قلبه عليه، ولْيَسْتَجْمِع خواطره له، ولينأَ بنفسه عن كل ما يكدر ذلك الصفو.
ومما يلحظ في ذلك الشأن أننا نفرط كثيراً فيه؛ فَتَفُوت علينا أوقاتُ الإجابةِ التي تحسن فيها الخلوة سواء كان ذلك في اللحظات التي تمر يومياً كأوقات الصلوات، أو أواخر الليل، أو التي تمر أسبوعياً كآخر ساعة من الجمعة، أو التي تمر سنوياً كأيام رمضان، فتجد التفريط في لحظات السحور والإفطار.
بل الأمر يتعدى إلى التفريط فيما قد لا يحصل في العمر إلا مرة واحدة كموسم الحج، فتجد من لا يلذُّ له النوم إلا عشية عرفة، أو صبيحة المزدلفة، وتجد من لا يبالي بالدعاء عند الصفا والمروة، وبعد رمي الجمرة الصغرى والجمرة الوسطى، مع أن تلك الحَجَّة قد تكون هي الفريضة بالنسبة له.
ومن ساعات الصفاء التي لا ينبغي التفريط فيها تلك اللحظات التي تواتيك فيها القريحةُ، فتجد من نفسك استعداداً للكتابة، أو التأمل، أو التفكر، أو تدوينِ بعضِ ما تريد تدوينَه من نحو بحث، أو تحرير، أو تسطير بعض ما يعرض لك من تجارب، أو خواطر تحصل لك من جَرَّاء سكون القريحة، وعدول التأمل، وصفاء النفس.
ومما يدخل في قبيل ساعات الصفاء تلك الساعات التي تجمعك بمن يكبرك سناً، أو علماً، أو عقلاً؛ فتقتبس من خلالها شيئاً من تلك الخلال مما يزيد رصيدك العلمي، والعقلي، والأخلاقي.
ويدخل في ذلك ما يحصل لك من لقاء الذين تحبهم ويحبونك ممن ترفع معهم الكلفة، وتستعيد بلقائهم نشاطك، وأريحيتك، وتلقي عن كاهلك أعباءً كان ينوء بحملها.
ومن تلك الساعات ما تجده من فراغك، فتمارس من خلاله ما يعود على بدنك بالصحة، وعلى عقلك بالصفاء، وعلى قلبك بالراحة، من نحو المشي في مكان فسيح تستنشق من خلاله الهواء النقي، وتطلق العنان لخيالك كي يجول في سُـبُحَات الفكر والتأمل.
ومن ساعات الصفاء تلك اللحظات التي تجد فيها فرصة لمراجعة نفسك، ومحاسبتها، والنظر في سيرتها.
وقد يدخل في ساعات الصفاء ما يكون بعد خروج الإنسان من حدث مثير في حياته، إما فرحاً بنصر، وحصول خير، أو حزناً على فوات مطلوب، أو حلول مكروب؛ فيتبين له بعد ذلك أمور، وحكم، وتجارب، وفوائد ربما لم تخطر له من قبل؛ فلو قَيَّدها عنده في أوراق لكانت مما يفيده في مستقبل أيامه، وإلا ذهبت أدراج الرياح، وفاتت عليه تلك اللحظات والأفكار التي لا تعوض.
وبالجملة فإنه يحسن بالعاقل أن يسعى سعيه، ويحرص كل الحرص على اقتناص ساعات الصفاء، ولحظات التجلي، بل يجمل به أن ينتزعها انتزاعاً، ويسرقها سرقةً؛ كما قال الأول:
سَرَقْنَاهُ من شَرخِ الشباب ورَوقه      فلما سَرَقْنَا الصَّفْوَ منه سُرِقْنَاهُ

الشيخ محمد إبراهيم الحمد

----------

